# Friday Night Storm



## MissMia (Aug 17, 2008)

Tiki torches, rain, lightning and a flash flood made for an interesting night! 

1.


2.


3.


4.


5. The wash behind our house that normally is dry.


6. The same wash, just on the other side of the bridge


Thank you for looking!


----------



## Fox Paw (Aug 17, 2008)

Beautiful, Miss Mia.  Number 4 is something special.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Aug 17, 2008)

Cool pics missmia:shock:!  I like them all, but the lighting #5 is really neat, did you use a Led headlamp to light the wash? Are those stars in#6?


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 17, 2008)

I love all the pool shots. The lighter clouds off in the distance in the first one really draw your eye into the shot, as does the far-off rainfall in the second shot. And the lightning bolts in the next two are well captured.


----------



## Don Schaeffer (Aug 17, 2008)

Great series. Really enjoyed the sequencing.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey, you're getting pretty good at these.  Getting a lot of practice?  

Really like #2.  

I'm not wishing for monsoons, but we need the rain here too.  Hopefully T.S. Fay will bring it for us.


----------



## Pirata (Aug 17, 2008)

5 definately has my vote.


----------



## MissMia (Aug 17, 2008)

Fox Paw said:


> Beautiful, Miss Mia.  Number 4 is something special.



Thank you! 



C677T said:


> Cool pics missmia:shock:!  I like them all, but the lighting #5 is really neat, did you use a Led headlamp to light the wash? Are those stars in#6?



It is shocking that I took these! :lmao:  I had an led flashlight with me and tried my hand at light painting. Those are stars in #6. 



Antarctican said:


> I love all the pool shots. The lighter clouds off in the distance in the first one really draw your eye into the shot, as does the far-off rainfall in the second shot. And the lightning bolts in the next two are well captured.



Thanks Anty! It was an unusual storm. The clouds were lit up with constant lightning but very few bolts. It was fun to watch the tiki torches - only one made it through the storm.



Don Schaeffer said:


> Great series. Really enjoyed the sequencing.



Thank you!



kundalini said:


> Hey, you're getting pretty good at these.  Getting a lot of practice?
> 
> Really like #2.
> 
> I'm not wishing for monsoons, but we need the rain here too.  Hopefully T.S. Fay will bring it for us.



Thanks K! Just a little bit of practice. I've found with lightning photography, it's better to be lucky then good. 



Pirata said:


> 5 definately has my vote.



Thanks!


----------



## my* (Aug 17, 2008)

I am a fan of #4 as well.  I like that you have 2 interesting photos in on, the lightning and the pool.  I need to work on getting more interesting foregrounds in my lightning photos.   I think the monsoons are about over in Tucson.  Maybe next year.   How many more day until it starts again?


----------



## invisible (Aug 17, 2008)

Aaaaand you did it again! :thumbsup:


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 17, 2008)

Amazing !!
The sky and the lights. Very beautiful
Magazine worthy !!


Is this your pool, ? If so I call a TPF pool party !!!


----------



## MissMia (Aug 17, 2008)

my* said:


> I am a fan of #4 as well.  I like that you have 2 interesting photos in on, the lightning and the pool.  I need to work on getting more interesting foregrounds in my lightning photos.   I think the monsoons are about over in Tucson.  Maybe next year.   How many more day until it starts again?



Thanks. I actually want to get more natural shots, but I've been to lazy to leave the backyard! 



invisible said:


> Aaaaand you did it again! :thumbsup:



Thank you!



THORHAMMER said:


> Amazing !!
> The sky and the lights. Very beautiful
> Magazine worthy !!
> 
> ...



Thanks Thor!  That's my pool! :mrgreen:   A TPF pool party would be fun. The water is about 90 right now and it still feels cool compared to the air temperature.


----------



## DRoberts (Aug 18, 2008)

Great series...love #4 and #5 (5 looks like a dream)


----------



## rjackjames (Aug 18, 2008)

The power of Monther Nature got to respect her.


----------



## MissMia (Aug 18, 2008)

DRoberts said:


> Great series...love #4 and #5 (5 looks like a dream)



Thank you!



rjackjames said:


> The power of Monther Nature got to respect her.



Yes you do!


----------



## jv17 (Aug 18, 2008)

no. 5 and 6 is a kick off..it's like the blair witch project..


----------



## abraxas (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow, very cool!  Love #5.  What were your settings on that shot?


----------



## MissMia (Aug 18, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Wow, very cool!  Love #5.  What were your settings on that shot?



Thanks Abraxas!

D80/Sigma 10-20/f4.5/30 seconds - Taken at 10:30 PM.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 18, 2008)

Excellent stuff Missis.   Diggin the 4th one.


----------



## MissMia (Aug 18, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Excellent stuff Missis.   Diggin the 4th one.



Thank you Chiller!


----------



## Mersad (Aug 20, 2008)

This is absolutely BREATHTAKING! Amazing photos!


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, I like these shots very much. The lighting and color of the sky make the complete shot.


----------



## MissMia (Aug 21, 2008)

Mersad said:


> This is absolutely BREATHTAKING! Amazing photos!



Thank you.



DadeCountyAnthony said:


> Wow, I like these shots very much. The lighting and color of the sky make the complete shot.



Thank you.


----------



## DannyB (Sep 26, 2008)

Ahh, I love your back yard, lol.  The colors in the lightning shots are just amazing to me   and then the shot of the wash following... Just an eerie looking scene.  Beautiful!


----------



## MissMia (Sep 28, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Ahh, I love your back yard, lol.  The colors in the lightning shots are just amazing to me   and then the shot of the wash following... Just an eerie looking scene.  Beautiful!



Thanks for the comments! I love my backyard too! :mrgreen:


----------

